# Sophia’s 1 Today!



## Sjackson (Feb 1, 2021)

Where did the time go? I can’t imagine my life without this precious family member. She makes my heart bigger!








,









,


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

They definitely change you! Happy Birthday Sophia!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Happy birthday, pretty girl.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Sophia!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday beautiful Sophia


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Beautiful young lady with such poise and camera awareness! Love it! Happy Birthday, Sophia!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sophia! They grow up so fast ....


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

cute and beautiful!


----------

